#  Erste Hilfe >   Nacken Probleme >

## Kramer82

Hallo,  
mich quälen meine Nackenprobleme, immer wieder habe Ich Schmerzen und Steifheit. Ich versuche schon vieles, wie Gymnastik, Entspannungsübungen usw. doch immer wieder erwischt es mich eben, was kann ich denn dann am besten tun, um das Problem einzudämmen?

----------


## KarlH29

Hi,  
oh wir gut ich das kenne. Ich habe ebenfalls regelmäßig Probleme, wobei ich sagen muss, ich habe einen Bürojob und sitze den ganzen Tag am Rechner. Und genau da denke ich liegt unter anderem das Problem. Merke ich da kommt was dann verwende ich sofort Wärmepflaster, das hilft mir sehr und ich kann das meiste im Keim ersticken.

----------


## josie

Hallo Kramer!
Am besten wäre, wenn Du Physiotherapie bekommst, wo man dir genau zeigt, was für Übungen sinnvoll sind und wie sie richtig ausgeführt werden und diese solltest Du dann mehrmals die Woche auch machen.
Wenn die Beschwerden nicht besser werden, ein MRT würde Auskunft geben, ob es einen größeren Schaden an der HWS gibt

----------


## JessicaGiesbach

Wie wärs wenn du es mal mit einem Orthopäden versucht? Der kann dir weiterhelfen

----------


## sandrastu

Genau, ich hätte dir auch einen Orthopäden weiterempfohlen.

----------


## Dably1990

Hallo Kramer82, 
da es viele mögliche Auslöser für Nackenprobleme gibt, würde ich an deiner Stelle erst einmal einen Arzttermin vereinbaren, um die Ursache zu ermitteln.
Darauf aufbauend kann dann eine passende Therapie bestimmt werden. 
Bei akut auftretenden Nackenschmerzen hilft vor allem Wärme. Durch warme Umschläge, ein heißes Bad oder Wärmepflaster kann die verspannte Muskulatur gelockert werden.
Auch Bewegung kann bei Verspannungen helfen. Probiere am besten vorsichtig die Schultern und den Kopf zu kreisen. Falls das Probleme verursachen sollte dann pass lieber auf, nicht dass doch etwas ernsteres dahinter steckt, wo Bewegung womöglich kontraproduktiv ist!
Welche Maßnahmen bei akuten Nackenschmerzen helfen können, kannst du hier noch etwas genauer nachlesen: https://www.ratgeber-schmerzen.de/na...berer-ruecken/ 
Um die Probleme langfristig loszuwerden, hilft vor allem Muskelaufbau. Dieser macht weniger anfällig für Verletzungen oder Verspannungen.  
Alles Gute!

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo, 
das ein facharzt aufgesucht werden sollte, steht ja nun schon in jedem beitrag. stärkung der rückenmuskulatur ist auch immer gut. 
bei mir waren die nackenschmerzen eindeutig verspannungen. das habe ich (neben den übungen für schulter/nacken) mit einem nackenstützkissen in den griff bekommen. sollte aber im bettenfachmarkt gekauft werden, da es unterschiedliche höhen gibt. das sieht der fachverkäufer am besten, welche höhe man braucht. auch gibt es unterschiedliche "härtegrade" und im fachhandel ist ein testen über mehrere tage (mit schutzbezug) möglich, so das man gut das richtige kissen findet. 
desweiteren hat mir mein damaliger arzt eine halskrause verschrieben. diese nutze ich *NUR!!!* wenn die nackenschmerzen dann doch wieder mal auftreten und dann auch nur für 3-4 stunden. in diesen paar stunden brauchen die hals-/nackenmuskeln den kopf nicht selber in der aufrechten position halten, dürfen also entspannen und das löst die verkrampfung und den schmerz.
auch diese halskrause muss im sanitätsfachhandel angepasst werden.  
beide hilfsmittel (kissen und halskrause) halten den kopf ohne anspannung der muskeln in ihrer natürlichen position und sorgen dafür, das die muskeln, die das sonst erledigen müssen auch mal entspannen können. ständige anspannung führt zu verspannung, ständige verspannung führt in vielen fällen zu einem muskelhartspann und den wieder aufzulösen kann mitunter wochenlange physio bedeuten und ist mit länger andauernden schmerzen verbunden.
ausserdem können verspannte muskeln auch zu blockierungen der wirbelsäule in den bereichen führen, die dann evtl. sogar den nerv reizen, oder zu fehlbelastungen und später zu bandscheibenvorfällen führen können... 
der mensch muss wieder lernen, nicht nur nervlich, sondern auch körperlich (muskulär) zu entspannen. nicht umsonst ist rücken (und da gehört auch der nacken dazu) volkskrankheit Nr1 ...  
LG

----------


## tobby12

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem den Ellenbogen bei der Arbeit überlastet, und habe darauf eine Ellenbogen Taping Anleitung im Net entdeckt.
Daraufhin bestellte ich mir diese Tapes, und nach paar Tagen wurde es besser. 
Versuch es mal damit.
Grüße

----------

